# Honda Stepwagon



## ducatobuild (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a Honda Stepwagon coverted camper they currently drive, as one of our choices, we might consider one, the thing i do not like is its current Remio pop top that looks like a bleedin turret for shooting peeps from, i would far rather have a full elevating roof model, does anyone yet do these in this form, im aware of Wellhouse but as far as i can see they are only doing the pop top type..
Any reports photos, owners opions etc the good bad and the ugly would be good...
Remembering there is only 2 off us going to be using it and i'm the main driver partly disabled with Ms but mobile with no wheelchair, would it be as useable as a Bongo say, or is there any comparisons been done on the two together...
Cheers 
Slanj
Dougie and Von

P.S does anyone have a list of wild-camping spots throughout the uk for both summer and winter use which are safe and useable pls in a format that can be printed out


----------



## Nosha (Feb 3, 2008)

The latest Motorhome Monthly mag says the Honda is 3-4mpg better, having had a 2wd Bongo I can say very little has a worst fuel consumption!!

The Bongofury website had many requests for better f/c, we only got 22-24mpg and our 2.8 coachbuilt gives 24-29mpg for the same type of use! The Honda is also a bit wider, so beds should be wider than in a Bongo when side cupboards are fitted.


----------



## awildman69 (Apr 15, 2008)

*seen one!*

have a look at http://www.westwardleisure.co.uk/hondastepwagon.php


----------

